# Pallotta, lettera all'UEFA contro il Milan.



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2019)

Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.

La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.

Per quel che riguarda i rossoneri, i dirigenti della Roma fanno riferimento alle spese folli dell’estate 2017 operate dal duo Fassone-Mirabelli per conto della proprietà cinese.
Ciò che alla dirigenza della Roma non è chiaro è come la Uefa abbia deciso di riammettere il Milan nelle coppe europee, tramutando la sanzione in una multa da 12 milioni di euro.
Nello specifico si osserva che una multa di tale entità, permettendo di evitare cessioni di calciatori, è un prezzo assolutamente accettabile e spingerebbe le società a contravvenire alle regole.
La Roma si definisce "brutalmente onesta" rispetto a Milan ed altre squadre.


Altra frecciata di Pallotta al Milan, riportata dal Tempo:

"Ieri ho scritto una lettera alla Uefa chiedendo di avere un dialogo costruttivo su quanto abbiamo visto fare ad altre squadre. Quando guardiamo ad alcune sanzioni o alla scarsità di pene inflitte, il mio punto di vista è: perché mi sto preoccupando del Financial Fair Play, non è meglio prendere dodici milioni di euro di multa e accettarla?».


----------



## Victorss (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto complimenti a Mr. Pallottola per l eleganza, daltronde ha già ampiamente dato modo di capire che razza di cialtrone sia in altre occasioni.
Cominci a preoccuparsi della sua Roma che se per sbaglio non arrivano quarti quest' anno deve vendere metà squadra al posto che il giocatore più forte come fa tutti gli anni.


----------



## Manue (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



che stai a rosicà ????


----------



## cris (15 Febbraio 2019)

babbeo


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2019)

Rosik rosik


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Le preferenze della maestra.Povero bimbetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Ma pensa te, sto rosicone. 
Pensasse alla sua squadra che tempo 2/3 anni finirà nel nulla cosmico dove è rimasta per gli ultimi 40 anni.


----------



## kipstar (15 Febbraio 2019)

niente....in champions non ci vogliono proprio eh....chissà come mai....


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Vabbé è normale che a Roma si inizi a farsela sotto vedendo il ritorno delle milanesi..senza introiti champions non hanno manco i soldi per comprare 2 scappati di casa..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



se vuole poteva chiederlo a me che faceva meno fatica.

a causa della sentenza del TAS di losanna.

babbeo


----------



## Heaven (15 Febbraio 2019)

Probabilmente l’avrà fatto per facciata  
Così può ancora utilizzare la scusa per FPF per fare la plusvalenza su Zaniolo!


----------



## bmb (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Elliott libera i cani. Voglio Harvey Specter come avvocato difensore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Pallotta preparando il terreno alla cessione dei migliori, coprendosi le spalle con la scusa del FPF.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Probabilmente l’avrà fatto per facciata
> Così può ancora utilizzare la scusa per FPF per fare la plusvalenza su Zaniolo!



Esatto, è sicuramente una roba di facciata per non perdere credibilità. In ogni caso se fosse vero è legittimo che possa volere spiegazioni, probabilmente le riceverà e tornerà a cuccia. Non mi dispiace che non vincerà mai niente comunque, sembra sempre più attento agli altri che a quella polveriera della sua società...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Sono sempre stati delle zecche, già dai tempi di Sensi quando ogni lunedì post campionato la menavano con la guerra "squadre del nord" vs "squadre del sud", roba da prima repubblica.

Io quello che rimprovero è che questi poveracci andavano affossati dopo la debacle con la Fiorentina. Non mi va giù il secondo tempo dei nostri all'Olimpico, se avessero perso non si riprendevano più.

Ora ce li teniamo alle costole fino alla fine, sempre a lamentarsi e a tirare le gonnelline, appunto delle zecche.


----------



## Maximo (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Che buffone. Se voule conoscere la motivazione della riammissione alle coppe si legga la sentenza del TAS.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Che buffone. Se voule conoscere la motivazione della riammissione alle coppe si legga la sentenza del TAS.



Che poi è anche una questione di Business Plan. Il Milan se per sbaglio va in Champions, nonostante non ci giochi da quasi 5 anni , fattura in un battito d'occhio più della Roma che raggiunge la semifinale di champions. Gli incassi che abbiamo noi dallo stadio loro se li sognano, l'olimpico è sempre vuoto, quando c'è tanta gente vedi 30 mila persone. Mi auguro con tutto il cuore di vederlo in Europa League, così ciao Top Player e finisce questa storia del posto certo in champions per questi poracci che non hanno mai vinto un c****. Siamo riusciti a portare a casa più trofei di loro investendo 10 milioni all'anno, eterno perdente, lo stadio (se mai lo faranno) non li salverà.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



E' cosi difficile da capire che abbiamo cambiato proprietà?


----------



## overlord (15 Febbraio 2019)

PALLOTTA


----------



## edoardo (15 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## Capitan T (15 Febbraio 2019)

French Football News ha lanciato la bomba! Il CAS si sarebbe detto a fianco del psg per quanto riguarda il FPF!


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ricevono arbitraggi a favore in ogni partita e ha pure il coraggio di parlare? O è solo la solita scena per preparare la prossima e ormai tipica sfornata di cessioni? Chissà dove andrà Zaniolo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## leviatano (15 Febbraio 2019)

Pensasse ai soldi buttati nel cesso della Champions grazie al suo fantasmagorico Monchi.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Febbraio 2019)

Ora come minimo gli compriamo Zaniolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ricevono arbitraggi a favore in ogni partita e ha pure il coraggio di parlare? O è solo la solita scena per preparare la prossima e ormai tipica sfornata di cessioni? Chissà dove andrà Zaniolo l'anno prossimo.



Infatti sta cosa mi manda ai pazzi.
Alla Roma è praticamente vietato fischiare contro i rigori, e da anni è una tra le squadre ad avere più rigori in campionato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2019)

“Americá, facce Tarzan”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



*Altra frecciata di Pallotta al Milan, riportata dal Tempo:

"Ieri ho scritto una lettera alla Uefa chiedendo di avere un dialogo costruttivo su quanto abbiamo visto fare ad altre squadre. Quando guardiamo ad alcune sanzioni o alla scarsità di pene inflitte, il mio punto di vista è: perché mi sto preoccupando del Financial Fair Play, non è meglio prendere dodici milioni di euro di multa e accettarla?». *


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra frecciata di Pallotta al Milan, riportata dal Tempo:
> 
> "Ieri ho scritto una lettera alla Uefa chiedendo di avere un dialogo costruttivo su quanto abbiamo visto fare ad altre squadre. Quando guardiamo ad alcune sanzioni o alla scarsità di pene inflitte, il mio punto di vista è: perché mi sto preoccupando del Financial Fair Play, non è meglio prendere dodici milioni di euro di multa e accettarla?». *



Che troll.

Ce lo vedo proprio a smaniare dalla voglia di buttare soldi dentro la Roma a più non posso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Dovrebbe chiederlo al Tas, non all'Uefa che ha eseguito le direttive di una sentenza di un organo superiore. Quanto alla gestione scellerata di quei due, ne abbiamo pagato e ne stiamo ancora pagando lo scotto.


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra frecciata di Pallotta al Milan, riportata dal Tempo:
> 
> "Ieri ho scritto una lettera alla Uefa chiedendo di avere un dialogo costruttivo su quanto abbiamo visto fare ad altre squadre. Quando guardiamo ad alcune sanzioni o alla scarsità di pene inflitte, il mio punto di vista è: perché mi sto preoccupando del Financial Fair Play, non è meglio prendere dodici milioni di euro di multa e accettarla?». *



Quando le milanesi risolveranno i loro problemi, Roma e Lazio saranno solo un ricordo. Finora ha fatto comodo avere fuori dai giochi il Milan, è bastato qualche vittoria per mettere un po' di paura a chi ha tutto da perdere.


----------



## impero rossonero (15 Febbraio 2019)

forza roma forza lupi ... son tornati i tempi cupi...


----------



## chicagousait (15 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo lentamente ma inesorabilmente tornando e a qualcuno non piace questo elemento


----------



## Igniorante (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Ma come si permette, questo pezzente?
Manco fosse una sua competenza, mi chiedo se possano esserci gli estremi per una denuncia da parte delle squadre sulle quali ha gettato tutta questa melma.
Che poi, la verità è che ha solo paura di finire dietro anche a Milan ed Inter, nei prossimi anni.
Come dice il detto, molti nemici molto onore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Stiamo lentamente ma inesorabilmente tornando e a qualcuno non piace questo elemento



quando il gatto non c'è i topi ballano


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra frecciata di Pallotta al Milan, riportata dal Tempo:
> 
> "Ieri ho scritto una lettera alla Uefa chiedendo di avere un dialogo costruttivo su quanto abbiamo visto fare ad altre squadre. Quando guardiamo ad alcune sanzioni o alla scarsità di pene inflitte, il mio punto di vista è: perché mi sto preoccupando del Financial Fair Play, non è meglio prendere dodici milioni di euro di multa e accettarla?». *



Secondo me queste dichiarazioni saranno un boomerang, ha già una tifoseria sufficientemente arrabbiata visto che continua a vendergli tutti i giocatori.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Febbraio 2019)

> Quando guardiamo ad alcune sanzioni o alla scarsità di pene inflitte, il mio punto di vista è: perché mi sto preoccupando del Financial Fair Play, non è meglio prendere dodici milioni di euro di multa e accettarla?



Perché in realtà è una scusa comoda per non spendere un euro, da bravo pezzente quale sei...oltretutto pensasse ad abbassare i costi gestionali della Roma, che sono una cosa abnorme, invece di preoccuparsi dei conti degli altri.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela Sport Economy, il presidente della Roma Pallotta ha scritto all'UEFA una lunga missiva per avere rassicurazioni sulle applicazioni del FPF.
> 
> La lettera si articola in tre punti distinti dove si evidenziano anomalie nei comportamenti di Juve, Inter e Milan.
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto il Tas ci ha riammesso proprio perché altre squadre hanno avuto pene più lievi rispetto all'esclusione dalle coppe, poi il vero scandalo è non averci concesso il voluntary agreement.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Febbraio 2019)

Palotta non capisce niente, invece di pensare alla sua roma, pensa alle altre squadre..e butta in continuazione fango sul milan. Fino adesso le promesse cha ha fatto ai tifosi della roma non li ha mantenuti..


----------



## Gunnar67 (17 Febbraio 2019)

La UEFA ci aveva estromessi, è stato il TAS a riammetterci, per cui Pallotta dovrebbe scrivere al TAS. Ma poi la UEFA ci ha mandato un paio di arbitri chirurgici per farci fuori dall'EL per cui Pallotta da quelle parti sfonderebbe una porta aperta. In ogni caso Pallotta ha capito che la decadenza di Milan e Inter è stata solo temporanea. Si era illuso di arrivare in Italia e avere il posto fisso in CL con la sua Roma, ma la realtà della cose è ben diversa. Il potere economico di Juve (Fiat-FCA) , Napoli (De Laurentiis), Inter (Suning) e Milan (Fondo Elliot - Berlusconi-sa dio chi, in ogni caso molta grana) è nettamente superiore al suo (che non ho capito bene che cosa fa a Boston), per cui nel medio periodo si deve rassegnare alla dimensione storica della Roma (quinto o sesto posto).


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (17 Febbraio 2019)

Gne Gne Gne 

Cosi le sue parole mi suonano nella testa


----------



## Schism75 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Io penso che la risposta di elliot sarà molto dura.


----------



## vannu994 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> La UEFA ci aveva estromessi, è stato il TAS a riammetterci, per cui Pallotta dovrebbe scrivere al TAS. Ma poi la UEFA ci ha mandato un paio di arbitri chirurgici per farci fuori dall'EL per cui Pallotta da quelle parti sfonderebbe una porta aperta. In ogni caso Pallotta ha capito che la decadenza di Milan e Inter è stata solo temporanea. Si era illuso di arrivare in Italia e avere il posto fisso in CL con la sua Roma, ma la realtà della cose è ben diversa. Il potere economico di Juve (Fiat-FCA) , Napoli (De Laurentiis), Inter (Suning) e Milan (Fondo Elliot - Berlusconi-sa dio chi, in ogni caso molta grana) è nettamente superiore al suo (che non ho capito bene che cosa fa a Boston), per cui nel medio periodo si deve rassegnare alla dimensione storica della Roma (quinto o sesto posto).



D'accordo su tutto, però non vedo il Napoli economicamente più potente della Roma, la Roma ha anche il progetto stadio ben avviato, mentre il San Paolo fa schifo e ADL non ci butta neanche un euro. Il Napoli ha poi le strutture giovanili dalla parte opposta di castello Volturno ed entrambi i centri di allenamento si dice che siano abbastanza fatiscenti. Io tra qualche anno vedo più avanti la Roma rispetto al Napoli, che è un'altra che ha saputo approfittare del vuoto lasciato da Milan e Inter ma non avrà vita lunga se non cambiano qualcosa...


----------



## Goro (17 Febbraio 2019)

Senza CL sono finiti...


----------

